# The Wintersun tone!



## wintersun (Nov 11, 2007)

I just don't get it! How does Jari get this god damn punchy tone? It sounds like he has a double bass pedal instead of a pick, lol.

So, how do I get it? What guitar, what gear, what what what??

Here's a short clip
Box.net - Free Online File Storage, Internet File Sharing, Online Storage, Access Documents & Files Anywhere, Backup Data, Send Files


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 11, 2007)

real men use sledgehammers instead of picks.


----------



## Ror3h (Nov 11, 2007)

I know he uses a telecaster, strangely enough. I agree his tone dominates though!


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Nov 11, 2007)

It's actually a Tokei. They make replicas of guitars and such. He doesnt use it much live though. He uses a the Vai's signature surprisingly


----------



## sakeido (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmm... not that much gain at all, really dig in with the pick, and use thinner strings and palm mute further away from the bridge then normal. I really don't like that tone.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 11, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Hmm... not that much gain at all, really dig in with the pick, and use thinner strings and palm mute further away from the bridge then normal. I really don't like that tone.



it deos have a bit of top end fizz, doesn't it?

btw, the marshall JVM i tried sounded _a lot_ like that tone.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 11, 2007)

Its not even so much the fizz, it could be the mix, buts a really thin sounding tone and the attack is kind of annoying.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Nov 11, 2007)

I <3 Jari's tone. You ever hear the solo in Winter Madness?! my god- fuckin gorgeous


----------



## wintersun (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, but this is a gear forum lol  so what pickups, what guitar wood, what pick, what sledgehammer, what amp, what setup, what ANYTHING do I need to get this kind of a tone?


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Nov 11, 2007)

His rig from what I can see consists of:

- Mesa Boogie Triaxis Preamp
- Mesa Boogie 2:90

That simple!


----------



## cgibsong001 (Nov 12, 2007)

hey wintersun, i think i caught them slightly out of timing in that one clip...


----------



## wintersun (Nov 13, 2007)

cgibsong001 said:


> hey wintersun, i think i caught them slightly out of timing in that one clip...



Lol, where??


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 13, 2007)

cgibsong001 said:


> hey wintersun, i think i caught them slightly out of timing in that one clip...



methinks you need to listen to it again, kind sir.


----------



## wintersun (Nov 13, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> methinks you need to listen to it again, kind sir.


----------



## cgibsong001 (Nov 13, 2007)

wintersun said:


> Lol, where??




hehe, just kidding. its nasty from BKP forums.


----------



## wintersun (Nov 13, 2007)

cgibsong001 said:


> hehe, just kidding. its nasty from BKP forums.



Hahahahahaha  Awwww man! I listen to that clip 1000 times now to find out where he drops out! Curse you! hahaha


----------



## cgibsong001 (Nov 13, 2007)

wintersun said:


> Hahahahahaha  Awwww man! I listen to that clip 1000 times now to find out where he drops out! Curse you! hahaha



ha, seeing you on here without knowing who i was i had to mess with you. plus, i had to give you a hard time for giving me such a hard time on my horrible clips.


----------



## wintersun (Nov 13, 2007)

cgibsong001 said:


> ha, seeing you on here without knowing who i was i had to mess with you. plus, i had to give you a hard time for giving me such a hard time on my horrible clips.



ohhh are you gonna get it!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 13, 2007)

...Jari

Jackson DK3 (EMGs, from the Ensiferum era) 
Tokai Telecaster (Stock I think)
Ibanez JEM7WH

Triaxis/2:90/Peavey 5150 cab

Teemu:

Couple of RGA and JEMs

Line 6 Vetta 1 I think


----------



## wintersun (Nov 13, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> ...Jari
> 
> Jackson DK3 (EMGs, from the Ensiferum era)
> Tokai Telecaster (Stock I think)
> ...




Hm, what EMGs?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 13, 2007)

looks and sounds like an 81/85 set


----------

